# What ROM/Kernel/Kernel Settings are U using for best battery life ?



## rafaelvelasquez2 (Jul 19, 2011)

I try to usually keep my wife's and my TB on the same ROM/Kernel/Kernel setting combo.

Right now we're using:

CM7 1.3
slayher's built-in kernel w/ 245min-1113max OnDemandX
1.46.00.0704w_2, 0.01.76.0703_2r - radio

I've read of some people getting 16 - 24 hours out of there thunderbolt....Yea...but under what conditions?????? Task Killer or not???? Juice Defender or Not?????

I work at home and my TB stay's on the charger so it's no big deal for me.

But my wife bring's her phone home DEAD after 5 hours of streaming Pandora, checking Facebook, sending a few texts and a handful of phone calls , some YooNinja and Family Tracker GPS checking in every 15 mins and advanced task killer pro murdering apps every 30 minutes.

I'm just curious as to how everyone else is making it....maybe I could get a few suggestions.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

CM7
Tiamat 1.0.3
192/1036 in CM settings with the Smartass governor

Battery lasted 36 hours. Stock battery, and that included watching some Futurama on Netflix and doing a bunch of random stuff.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm on CM7 RC1.3 with it's standard kernel and my stock battery is junk. No matter what ROM I use it drains like crazy while doing nothing. My extended battery can last forever but not the stock.

@SomeGuyDude you using Tiamat on RC1.3 or RC1.2? Was curious if 1.0.3 plays nice with the recent fixes for CM7?


----------



## mfk dgaf (Jun 9, 2011)

I've used kangbang kernel in the past before when cm7 was still in alpha a d it was amazing but stopped because to stock kernel seemed pretty good. But I'm wondering how does the new KangBang 0.9 kernel match up to the new Taimat 1.3 kernel. I've seem people posting that the Tainat kernel is pretty good.


----------



## omg.beav (Jun 15, 2011)

CM7 1.3
Imoseyon's Lean kernel set to battsaver
No SetCpu install
Juice Defender set to Balanced
Autokiller set to Optimum
And most apps set to update on demand (not automatically)

With this combo I drop 1-2% an hour on WiFi and 5-7% an hour over 1-3 bars of 3G. This drops dramatically when my screen is on and playing games. I have a ton of apps installed and I run ADW with a ton of tweaked settings.


----------



## sultore (Jul 13, 2011)

OP: uninstall your task killer and wipe battery stats. Then see how your setup does.

I'm currently running: 
LTB 2.4
Imoseyons kernel at 184-1408
Stock battery.

With light usage and a few short phone calls, I get around 18hrs.
heavy use drops it to 9ish.


----------



## Nilius17 (Jul 15, 2011)

My battery life was just as bad as hers was & I've tried everything. Including almost every rom out.

I do not use juice defender or turn off my data ever. That's not why I bought a smart phone.

I'm now on Gingeritis 1.2, not the 3d & no sense 3.0 add ons. My battery life has doubled on the stock battery, I can go about 9 hours with very heavy use. No task killer or juice defender & not overclocked.

The only problem is random reboots but I think Chingy hinted at an update this week to fix those.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## xnatex21 (Jul 25, 2011)

IMO, it is all radio and display based, not ROM and kernel based. While the ROM and kernel can squeeze out a little more time for you, go into airplane mode right before you go to sleep one night and wake up to a phone with only 5% less battery.


----------



## 06ms6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Gingeritis 3D now with newest leaked radio from Chingy. I've never had as good of battery life on any Android phone as I do now. Was great on Gingeritis 1.2 as well.


----------



## rafaelvelasquez2 (Jul 19, 2011)

06ms6 said:


> Gingeritis 3D now with newest leaked radio from Chingy. I've never had as good of battery life on any Android phone as I do now. Was great on Gingeritis 1.2 as well.


This is awesome ...I just tried this yesterday... Ziggy's kernel and chingy's 3d beta 6 ended up lasting 10 hours. Setcpu set to omdemandx 184min 960max 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rektide (Jul 12, 2011)

SomeGuyDude said:


> CM7
> Tiamat 1.0.3
> 192/1036 in CM settings with the Smartass governor
> 
> Battery lasted 36 hours. Stock battery, and that included watching some Futurama on Netflix and doing a bunch of random stuff.


Whhhaaaaaaat. Time to bite the bullet and throw on a new rom. 8 hours idling (no usage) in phone mode (mobile network off) would be nice; I don't think she'd make it.


----------



## zeropants (Jul 23, 2011)

I only drop on average 4 or 5% per hour under normal use with CM7 and Tiamat. 2:30 pm to 10:30 pm yesterday and I was at 63% when I plugged in to charge.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"06ms6 said:


> Gingeritis 3D now with newest leaked radio from Chingy. I've never had as good of battery life on any Android phone as I do now. Was great on Gingeritis 1.2 as well.


Yup, same here. Flashed last night, unplugged phone went to sleep, woke up 10 hours later and at 98%! No other rom would do that, I'd have a dead batt right now. Ziggy 's kernel is fast enough without oc'ing, and that saves a ton of battle life

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## julesism (Jul 25, 2011)

I followed SomeGuyDude's advice and I'm getting great battery life with his suggested combo\settings. I've always ran CM7 on my Tbolt. Enjoying Tiamat 1.0.3 kernel.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

You CM users, are you running 1.2 or 1.3? 1.3 is killing my battery - 10% drain/hour with little to no use.

Yes, I charged to 100% and wiped battery stats after the install.


----------



## rafaelvelasquez2 (Jul 19, 2011)

skinien said:


> You CM users, are you running 1.2 or 1.3? 1.3 is killing my battery - 10% drain/hour with little to no use.
> 
> Yes, I charged to 100% and wiped battery stats after the install.


Cm7 1.3 and titamat 1.0.3 were killing me. I switched to gingertis 3d beta 6 and I'm at 10 hrs. now. 26% left. And that's with heavy use. I'm a crackflasher. My definition of heavy use probably puts most to shame.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

rafaelvelasquez2 said:


> Cm7 1.3 and titamat 1.0.3 were killing me. I switched to gingertis 3d beta 6 and I'm at 10 hrs. now. 26% left. And that's with heavy use. I'm a crackflasher. My definition of heavy use probably puts most to shame.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info!


----------



## drparty (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm doing pretty well with cm7.1, with about 15 min of Google music, half an hour, maybe a little more on the phone, moderate browsing and some podcast listening I'm at 51% at the 12 hr mark, stock slayher kernal, latest ota radio. 
I don't live in an LTE area though, that probably has a lot to do with it.
-edit this is a stock battery btw


----------



## rektide (Jul 12, 2011)

First day with Gingeritis 3D Beta V... the phone is still on, hasn't discharged yet! That's over 14 hours! I left the 4G on, and had 90 minutes of pretty solid use including a lot of gaining/losing signal while downloading apps, then a 40 minute bluetooth phone call & now it's just sitting, seemingly stopped at 7% waiting to discharge & die. Barely moving. I wouldn't have gotten to the phone call on my last build (_old_ Das Bamf)! I wiped the battery stats after the fresh install, I'm kind of expecting half the reason my battery life was so awful was because it was just horrendously misreported. So excited to have a phone that lasts more than 7 hours.


----------



## rektide (Jul 12, 2011)

drparty, what app is that and how do you screen shot it (or is that a part of the app?)


----------



## Nilius17 (Jul 15, 2011)

rektide said:


> drparty, what app is that and how do you screen shot it (or is that a part of the app?)


The battery life gague is part of gingerbread. Settings> About> Battery> Battery Use> Touch the graph at the top.

You can screenshot it with an app called Shoot Me from the market.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"rektide said:


> drparty, what app is that and how do you screen shot it (or is that a part of the app?)


Menu/settings/aboutphone/battery/batteryuse/ hold power button and press home.

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## drparty (Jul 27, 2011)

Screenshots are built into CM7, so that's what I used. Very convenient. And this was right before I plugged it in for the night:


----------

